# HMS Mull of Kintyre and Dodman Point



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Perhaps the members can help me. I am trying to find Photos of these ships for a friend. He is trying to put an album together for his dad. His dad is a former seaman with the RN who served on seven ships these two being the ones I cant find photos for. I know they were built in Vancouver as repair ships but there the trail almost ends. Found Mull of Kintyre served in Singapore as a support ship to minesweepers, thats all I have.
Thanks guys.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

*Hms Mull of Kintyre*

At this web site

http://www.hmsgangestoterror.org/Terror/Mull.htm


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Photo of Dodman Point at

www.cyber-heritage.co.uk


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Don,

http://www.navyphotos.co.uk/Mull of Kintyre2b.jpg

http://www.navyphotos.co.uk/dmnpt1b.jpg

Regards


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Gydinia and Hugh. thanks very much for such a super response, I am amazed how fast that was and its a big help to Davie as he makes up his dads record of his ships. Just spoke to him on the phone and he says thanks for your help.
These are great sites I had never seen before so lots of browsing for me.
Thanks again chaps

Don


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

your welcome Don


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Quite a while ago I asked for photos of HMS Mull of Kintyre and HMS Dodman Point. These were for a friend putting together details of his dads time in the Navy, which Dave reckons was a very happy part of his dads life. 
I had a very prompt response from Hugh Maclean and Gydnia and I would like to thank you both very much for your help.
Dave made up a collection for his dad but by the time he got down to see him his Dad was to ill to really make out the album but knew it had been made for him and was very pleased. Unfortunately Dave's dad passed away without ever being able to enjoy his album which was a great pity.
Dave is now making a collection of photos of his dads ships and included with them is a photo of his dad in uniform. Dave would like to thank you guys for finding these unusual ships for his dad even if he never got to enjoy them.
Thanks again guys.
Don


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Thank you Don. I am sorry to hear about Dave's father my condolences to the family. Fair winds and calm seas.
Regards


----------

